# Colorado State Police kicked us out of take out



## Paulkayaknenninger (Jun 3, 2007)

That Asshole Cop Gave Me and my buddy Seatbelt tickets too! $146.00 Screw that Pig, All the State Cops are doing is Ticketing the little Man so they can make $$$$, So I'm Gona start selling Crack, Because there to busy writing Parking, and Seatbelt tickets. So If you need yer Fix come see me under Bob, I'll Be Cracking it up.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Click it or ticket*

You must not watch TV ever, because they have been advertising how much they for be enforcing their new Click it or Ticket campain.

Billboards, print ads, TV ads, flashing signs on the highway. Really how could you miss it? It's like they are say "HEY! Wear your seat belt or We WILL FINE YOU!!!!" It's a conspiracy for sure. 

Thanks for the heads up dude.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Just another reminder that the CSP works for the insurance industry.


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is a link to another forum discussing the same problem. 


Mountain Project: Forum: Clear Creek Canyon State Patrol is ticketing!
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...cked-us-out-of-take-out-30690.html#post186019


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

Paulkayaknenninger said:


> That Asshole Cop Gave Me and my buddy Seatbelt tickets too! $146.00 Screw that Pig, All the State Cops are doing is Ticketing the little Man so they can make $$$$, So I'm Gona start selling Crack, Because there to busy writing Parking, and Seatbelt tickets. So If you need yer Fix come see me under Bob, I'll Be Cracking it up.


 
Paul - i'm admittedly in a horrible mode today, but your post is the dumbest post i've seen all year. and there's some pretty dumb shit on the buzz. i wonder if you read this and think that it sounds at all intelligent, rational, or logical?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve Kahn said:


> Paul - i'm admittedly in a horrible mode today, but your post is the dumbest post i've seen all year. and there's some pretty dumb shit on the buzz. i wonder if you read this and think that it sounds at all intelligent, rational, or logical?


I'm pretty sure he was kidding and TRYING to be dumb, you guys take this online forum sh!t WAY to seriously.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*my bad*

ok - sorry about that - my bad...i'm foggy and easily pissed.

feel sorry for my co-workers.

S


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ LOL, I pity the fools! Have a better day Steve.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Agree with the ticketing. The CSP's has had the same speed trap in Glenwood that they scope everyday. Literally every time I have been down to surf in west Glenwood I see ole' smokey sitting up on the ramps as you approach the final tunnel headed west. I understand keeping speeders in check but when you see them day in and out in the same spot doing the same thing it makes you wonder what else they do. 
As for the tickets in Avon, I always park there and have not been ticketed, yet. Now im not so sure. I know rafters take out there commercially but then again they have a driver with their rigs.

h


----------



## leesonka (May 29, 2008)

I parked there last night, no ticket. But, I think from now on I'll park in Beaver Creek East lot just to stay clear of the man. And what about the guy selling jerky in that dirt parking area, where are his customers suppossed to park? Parkings always a problem in the happy valley.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

it would be sweet if cops were actually around to "serve and protect" rather than harass and dominate.

sorry about your guys parking gig. Is it county or city land, and has anyone looked into a special use permit for parking? I like flying under the radar but with all this bullshit legal stuff continually restricting our recreational access I am starting to get pissed enough to be proactive about it and do more phone calls, letters, and e-mails than I have done in my entire life.

fancy our "free" country eh


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

buy a radar detector. If it saves you just one ticket, it pays for itself. I hate the CCC police, and most police in general.

My gf slid of the road in a snow storm in CC and the cop asked her if she was reading a magazine. wtf.


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

eagleriverswimteam said:


> a couple days ago a group of us were at the take out above bob senior on Hwy 6 and a state trooper told us we could not park there anymore. Now the no parking signs have been up for a couple years but i thought that was to keep out the people selling peaches on that corner not to keep out the boaters. Yesterday i saw 5 cars parked there and no tickets on the cars, my question is can we still park there our not?
> 
> p.s. sorry Spear for getting the only ticket out of all of us for no seat belt.


Do the signs say "No parking, boaters excepted"? If not, then the no parking signs apply to us too. If you don't agree with a law on the books, then fight the law (civil disobediance doesn't work), but don't complain about the consequences if/when you get caught breaking the law. Remember, the CSP is just doing their job: traffic enforcement.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Don said:


> You must not watch TV ever, because they have been advertising how much they for be enforcing their new Click it or Ticket campain.
> 
> Billboards, print ads, TV ads, flashing signs on the highway. Really how could you miss it? It's like they are say "HEY! Wear your seat belt or We WILL FINE YOU!!!!" It's a conspiracy for sure.


I guess I missed it, I haven't seen any billboards or TV ads. 

Isn't a seatbelt violation a secondary offense or something like that. I thought they had to be pulling you over for something else before they can ticket you for not wearing your seat belt. They can't get you for just not wearing your belt, or so I have always thought in Colorado.

Different story in Nuevo Mexico where you can throw your kids in the back of a truck, drive around town and the cops don't care. (I saw a cop drive right by a truck full of kids in the back and the cop didn't flinch)


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

rivermanryan said:


> I guess I missed it, I haven't seen any billboards or TV ads.
> 
> Isn't a seatbelt violation a secondary offense or something like that. I thought they had to be pulling you over for something else before they can ticket you for not wearing your seat belt. They can't get you for just not wearing your belt, or so I have always thought in Colorado.
> 
> Different story in Nuevo Mexico where you can throw your kids in the back of a truck, drive around town and the cops don't care. (I saw a cop drive right by a truck full of kids in the back and the cop didn't flinch)


The interstate illuminated signs all say "start the habit, click it or ticket" also the radio commercials are all over it. I believe they have to pull you over for something other than not wearing the seatbelt but IF you do get pulled over and you're not wearing your seatbelt you will get a ticket. The point is they will not warn you -it's mandatory for them to ticket you for not wearing your seatbelt if they pull you over for speeding, weaving etc.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

leesonka said:


> ...And what about the guy selling jerky in that dirt parking area, where are his customers suppossed to park?...


I hate to break it to you but that guy's customers are his product. That guy is selling human flesh.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i think these lander kids got it figured out. how to keep the 50 away

better f*cking beleive it


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

> I hate to break it to you but that guy's customers are his product. That guy is selling human flesh.


Holy Crap you got me laughing my ass off. Best post of the year.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Jensjustduckie said:


> The interstate illuminated signs all say "start the habit, click it or ticket" also the radio commercials are all over it. I believe they have to pull you over for something other than not wearing the seatbelt but IF you do get pulled over and you're not wearing your seatbelt you will get a ticket. The point is they will not warn you -it's mandatory for them to ticket you for not wearing your seatbelt if they pull you over for speeding, weaving etc.


The law changed over a year ago. Cops can now pull people over in Colorado just for not wearing a seatbelt (hence the adoption of NM's Click it or Ticket slogan). As for NM, it may be "overlooked" to have all the kids and grandma riding around in the back of a pickup, but if you aren't wearing a seatbelt and sitting inside the vehicle, you will get a ticket.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Theophilus said:


> Just another reminder that the CSP works for the insurance industry...


Not really. It's a ploy to generate more revenue. It's happening all over the country. The police are having trouble making ends meet too ya know. This Click it or Ticket campaign is a front to generate more revenue, plain and simple. Colorado was at least smart enough to try and disguise it... 




rg5hole said:


> it would be sweet if cops were actually around to "serve and protect" rather than harass and dominate...


Amen. They used to say "Protect and Serve". Now they say Click it or Ticket. It used to be about protecting the citizens, now it's just anohter business all about revenue.

So where are we supposed to park anyway? If that's not acceptable, is there a place to park within reasonable (few hundred yards maybe?) walking distance?


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> The law changed over a year ago. Cops can now pull people over in Colorado just for not wearing a seatbelt (hence the adoption of NM's Click it or Ticket slogan).


Ok wait a second, I thought this wasn't true and that the proposed bill to it a primary offense failed to pass. 

So...I thought it was still a secondary offense and not one where LE could pull a person over for not wearing a belt. 

Anyone know about this for sure?


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I also remember it becoming a primary offense recently.

Honestly, it blows my mind that anyone would NOT wear a seatbelt. Maybe it's because I work in insurance and see the results of not wearing one all the time, but it really just seems dumb to not wear it.

Also, I don't think this is a revenue campaign. If it were I don't think they would advertise the hell out of it; that's sort of counter-productive, no? The medical costs we all pay (through auto insurance premiums, health insurance premiums, medicare, subsidization, etc) for traffic accidents is astounding and seat belts are proven to reduce injuries and death.


----------



## Paulkayaknenninger (Jun 3, 2007)

Steve Kahn said:


> Paul - i'm admittedly in a horrible mode today, but your post is the dumbest post i've seen all year. and there's some pretty dumb shit on the buzz. i wonder if you read this and think that it sounds at all intelligent, rational, or logical?


Just sayin the COPs suck and could be doing more then Hassling Local boaters, Sorry I dont watch much TV these days(I live in a van by the River) But Should know by now that Memorial day Week is PIG Fest. Its Us against Them.


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

Hobie design us a boat that blocks or disrupts the radar.. Please.. and if it could have a built in bottle opener now that would be nice too.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, just got back from CC canyon, had a beer on the tailgate post boating, and the trooper presence going up and down the canyon was formidable. They are watching.


----------



## eagleriverswimteam (Mar 23, 2010)

this post was about parking not the csp


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

boilermakerU you make an interesting point.

and it makes me wonder if indeed the speed trap or seat belt campaign is a revenue source, is this really a problem? i mean, i think most could agree that the cops both aren't overfunded and are necessary, so since we all pay taxes to support the cops, how different/unjust is it if these costs are spread out disproportinately to those that speed or don't wear seat belts. maybe like another poster argued these subsets may cost society more anyways?

and BTW jensduckie - seems like paul's post is indeed legit. you must have a good heart to argue sarcasm over absurdity.

god bless kayaking season...clear creek here i come!!!

S


----------



## Boat Hole (May 27, 2010)

*maybe if all "you people"..*

wouldn't go around lookin' like a bunch of ne'er-do-well's...

oh, and try not to look like you're having a good time, too!

you're all lucky you're not in prison!

we went boating today but i'm pretty sure nobody saw us


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

mjpowhound said:


> I also remember it becoming a primary offense recently.
> 
> Honestly, it blows my mind that anyone would NOT wear a seatbelt. Maybe it's because I work in insurance and see the results of not wearing one all the time, but it really just seems dumb to not wear it.
> 
> Also, I don't think this is a revenue campaign. If it were I don't think they would advertise the hell out of it; that's sort of counter-productive, no? The medical costs we all pay (through auto insurance premiums, health insurance premiums, medicare, subsidization, etc) for traffic accidents is astounding and seat belts are proven to reduce injuries and death.


I've got an idea( most of you libs wouldn't agree but most libertarians would), how about no ticket for seatbelt violation but if you're injured in a car accident, while moving, and not wearing a seat belt then insurance doesn't pay. Easy solution! I now nominate anyone driving in a car without a seatbelt D-bag of the month.

Thread solved-thanks for the help.

P.s cops suck


----------



## Boat Hole (May 27, 2010)

*WoOOOOOh!*

i didn't mean to turn this into a political discussion


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Boat Hole said:


> i didn't mean to turn this into a political discussion


Everything is politics. My definition of politics is: trying to control someone else


----------



## Boat Hole (May 27, 2010)

*how do i find the home page and...*

i could have sworn i posted this before


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

NolsGuy said:


> Ok wait a second, I thought this wasn't true and that the proposed bill to it a primary offense failed to pass.
> 
> So...I thought it was still a secondary offense and not one where LE could pull a person over for not wearing a belt.
> 
> Anyone know about this for sure?


Looks like you're right:

Press Release - Colorado House Kills Strict Seatbelt Bill



> Colorado House Committee on Appropriations voted to indefinitely postpone Senate Bill 09-296, which would have made seatbelt violations in the state a primary offense.


Imagine that- the Colorado Legislature "postponing" a vote they don't want to deal with. 

I figure with all the other crazy unhealthy things I do, the least I can do is wear a seatbelt.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Mr. Compassionate, I'll bet you're free to have your seatbelt in whatever configuration you want in Sudan. Low taxes too. Then again, that lack of government does have its drawbacks...


----------



## Prezki (Jun 3, 2009)

craven_morhead said:


> Mr. Compassionate, I'll bet you're free to have your seatbelt in whatever configuration you want in Sudan. Low taxes too. Then again, that lack of government does have its drawbacks...


How's the boating in Sudan?


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

mjpowhound said:


> ...Also, I don't think this is a revenue campaign. If it were I don't think they would advertise the hell out of it; that's sort of counter-productive, no? The medical costs we all pay (through auto insurance premiums, health insurance premiums, medicare, subsidization, etc) for traffic accidents is astounding and seat belts are proven to reduce injuries and death.


I can't prove it, but like I said before, it's a NATIONAL trend, not just something that is going on in Colorado. cops all over the country are writing tickets at a rate of 300% over last year's pace according to some news story I saw a couple of months ago when this "campaign" started. Coincidence? I think not. They are trying to generate revenue, and you can't really blame them. Everyone is having their budgets cut and struggling, they are no different. How else can an agency like that generate revenue? They can't really, so they write tickets. Their only other option would be to cuts costs (ie, cut jobs), and that would be a political nightmare as well as be a war with the unions.

I'm not a cop hater by any means, I have a good friend that is a state trooper. I respect them for the times they do have to put their lives on the line. I just wish they'd do more to "protecxt and serve". I'd prefer to see them patrolling the neighborhoods looking for drug dealers, child molesters and rapists to keep my familly safer. I wish they'd respond to calls on robberies, break-ins, etc. Whenever I have had to call upon them, they have either been a no-show or have shown up far too late to do anything for me, because they are parked somewhere behind a bush or sign catching speeders and writing tickets...

Back to the original topic though, and my question, where CAN we park if we can't park there?


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

> How's the boating in Sudan?


I think not so good.


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

Legal parking at the top of the Avon takeout road has always been kind of a grey area. The "no parking" there is strictly enforced during the winter months (when there are posted "no parking" signs). I can't remember if the signs are there in the summer months. Also, it can get too crowded with ineptly parked vehicles at the top of the road. Sometimes (but not often) vehicles are parked so poorly that it makes it difficult to pull in and/or back in a vehicle with a trailer down the access drive.

Park in the Beaver Creek "Elk Lot" (formerly known as the East Lot). It is about 50-100 yards south west of the Avon "Bob" takeout on the south side of Hwy 6. If you are kayaking, you can carry your boat up the takeout access driveway and cross Hwy 6. There is a designated crosswalk 30 yards east at the roundabout. Or if your aren't up to the task of walking a little ways with your boat, you can leave it at the top of the takeout ramp and send one person to the lot to get the car and drive it down to the takeout to load. There is a 30 minute or so loading time limit. Be aware that most commercial trips takeout between 12 and 1 PM and again between 4 and 5 PM. So, the takeout will have a few rigs with trailers there at that time. Definitely do not leave a vehicle at the bottom of the access road for any extended period of time. 

I am not 100% sure, but I believe that access to that area was generously donated by Beaver Creek Resort. They have a snowmaking pumphouse on the site and use the road to access the pumphouse building. The gate is always locked during the winter, and they agree to keep the gate open during the summer months. A couple of years ago, we lost the access that was just 1/4 mile down stream on the North side of the river when East West Partners built the new Westin Hotel. We could have easily been denied a boat ramp style access point, thus forcing all rafts and other trailered craft to have to paddle or row down to the Edwards Sanitation plant several miles down stream.

So, it's really not that big of a deal unless you try to make one out of it. There is plenty of free parking reasonably close to the Avon takeout just across the street in the Beaver Creek Elk lot. I think you can probably park well over 300 cars there.

As for the seatbelt issue, I wear one so that I don't go headfirst through the windshield if I am in an accident. Wearing a seatbelt definitely prevented me from going through the windshield when I was in an accident 17 years ago. If I wasn't wearing one, I would have ended up lying in the shoulder of the road thirty feet in front of my mangled car, along side my kayak, which was still tied to the roof racks and the roof racks were still attached to the rain gutters. The rain gutters were no longer attached to my 1985 Toyota Tercel though. So, a ticket for not wearing a seatbelt, is a much more subtle way to draw your attention to the benefits of wearing one, versus the alternative.


----------



## NIMBY (May 27, 2010)

*Go fight that seat belt ticket in court if any of this applies to you*......

"However, Eagle County is the only place in Colorado where not using seat belt is a “primary offense,” meaning people can be pulled over and ticketed for not wearing a seat belt." The ordinance applies to unincorporated Eagle County roads, but not Interstate 70 or state and town roads.

"Senate Bill 09-296 would have amended §42-4-237 and allowed police officers who witnessed drivers, front-seat passengers and children not properly restrained in passenger motor vehicles to pull them over and ticket them for the violation. Under the proposed law, the police officer must have actually seen that the person was not wearing a seatbelt before stopping the car and issuing the citation. The bill also increased the penalty for violating the law from $65 to $75". 

As we all know 09-296 wasn't passed so CSP defaults back to the section 42-4-236 that has been in place for around 10 years. This states that a seat belt violation is a secondary offense.

You are kidding yourself if you don't think this a "revenue" campaign. Troopers salaries come from the "State General Fund." When that fund is almost empty in these depression-type times, what else is left to do? Yep. Write more tickets.

Good luck fighting the ticket.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

caspermike said:


> i think these lander kids got it figured out. how to keep the 50 away
> 
> better f*cking beleive it



Lander kicks ass. So good to see kids having fun kayaking.


----------



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

craven_morhead said:


> Mr. Compassionate, I'll bet you're free to have your seatbelt in whatever configuration you want in Sudan. Low taxes too. Then again, that lack of government does have its drawbacks...


Decent example of a false dilemma, and maybe even straw man, but you could have improved it by incorporating an ad hominem on Mr. C., an easy target, or poisoning the well with a link to his latest eddy posts. I expect better next time, CMH.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

I realize this is a little late in the thread...but..

I think Mr. C's idea about the insurance companies not having to pay out if you weren't wearing a seatbelt is flippin genius ! 

Too bad your not a top dog CEO....


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

PH, why on earth are you trying to raise the level of discourse? This is the BUZZ.


----------



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

craven_morhead said:


> PH, why on earth are you trying to raise the level of discourse? This is the BUZZ.


My bad. I'm pretty new here. It won't happen again.

By the way, you're just a stupid idiot.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I hate you and hope your kids die in a car fire.


----------



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

they'll be dead before the fire, because they won't be wearing seat belts.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

FTW


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

"And the _sign_ said long haired freaky people need not apply." FMEB.

threefeloniesaday.com fockers.

Too bad the hippies sorta lost sight of that freedom thing, money feels so much cooler in the short term.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Tim,

Thanks for the reply, that is good information. It is good to know Beaver Creek is working with us boaters to allow us river access. seems like that kind of cooperation is getting harder and harder to find anymore, with all of the legal battles over river access and that sort of thing.

You're right. We shouldn't make a big deal out of it, and we should do what we can to return in kind the cooperation Beaver Creek is giving us. If we are not to park there, then let's not. If we are to wear seatbelts there, then let's do. If we don't cooperate, then we could lose that river access. I for one would hate to see that. And if we did lose it, a bunch of folks would complain about that, yet it would be our own doing...


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

we should raise taxes,
free cops and teachers and hospitals from the whims of the stock market and live happily ever after...

that or suck my manhood....biiatch.


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

I drove CCC today. I wore my seatbelt, didn't drink alcohol and drive, went pretty much the speed limit, saw a bunch of cops, and had no issues. Seemed like a pretty easy way to avoid getting pulled over and ticketed. 

So much for ragin' against the man.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

I do not believe the cops can pull you over for not being buckled. I am pretty sure it is a "secondary offense" that only allows them to cite you if they pulled you over for another reason. They probably can pull you over if your child is standing up in the car, however. You should give a local defense attorney a call and figure out if it's worth hiring him.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

samsara said:


> I drove CCC today. I wore my seatbelt, didn't drink alcohol and drive, went pretty much the speed limit, saw a bunch of cops, and had no issues. Seemed like a pretty easy way to avoid getting pulled over and ticketed.
> 
> So much for ragin' against the man.



That's about the most miserable way to go through life that I can think of living.

TMTTR does "that" belong in this sentence? I almost ended the sentence in a preposition but corrected it thinking of the buzz grammar police.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

latenightjoneser said:


> I do not believe the cops can pull you over for not being buckled. I am pretty sure it is a "secondary offense" that only allows them to cite you if they pulled you over for another reason. They probably can pull you over if your child is standing up in the car, however. You should give a local defense attorney a call and figure out if it's worth hiring him.


It's called "CLICK IT or TICKET". Yes they can pull you over for not wearing your seat belt......but you can ride a motorcycle without a helmet.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

mr. compassionate said:


> That's about the most miserable way to go through life that I can think of living.


 
Typical CONvervative, the rules are always for someone else!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

kinda like that health insurance. its for us not them


----------



## eukwe (Feb 1, 2008)

caspermike said:


> kinda like that health insurance. its for us not them


What really ticks me off is I don't see the LEOs doing anything else than issuing traffic tickets. They are constantly busting people in a 3 block area of my office complex for all kinds of crap. We have been having vandals breaking into cars in our complex and stealing stuff in broad daylight. We contacted the local cops and their answer was not to leave things visible in the car. They are out of control and have lost sight of Serve and Protect.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

alright, I am not going to read all 6 pages of replies but there are no parking signs there. Just because they haven't enforced it before, doesn't mean you can park there. The signs are there because it is exiting the round-about, and a lot of cars cause problems. In the summer unless there is a special event going on, in most cases you can probably park across the street in the Beaver Creek lot. If not go down the river further. Right before the stoplight there is an old bridge that is not used anymore, right by Sunridge. There is plenty of parking there and no signs. Probably less than a mile further.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

latenightjoneser said:


> I do not believe the cops can pull you over for not being buckled. I am pretty sure it is a "secondary offense" that only allows them to cite you if they pulled you over for another reason. They probably can pull you over if your child is standing up in the car, however. You should give a local defense attorney a call and figure out if it's worth hiring him.


 
Believe it dude, they can do it.

Law was changed a few years ago.


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

milehighassassin said:


> Believe it dude, they can do it.
> 
> Law was changed a few years ago.


Wrong DUDE...

Seat belts are mandatory for the driver and all front seat passengers.

Exceptions to this rule follow:

Operating a vehicle manufactured before 1968―the year seat belts became federally required.

Passengers with a physical or psychological disability are exempt from wearing a seat belt. A medical statement explaining the disability and the reason why a seat belt is inappropriate must accompany the passenger.
*Not buckling up is considered a secondary violation. You can only be cited if you've been stopped for another reason.*


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

Alright, let me clarify:

State law: Secondary violation

Certain cities have different laws that do allow stops for seat belt infractions. I know for a fact Minturn is one of them. I have a friend who works for State Patrol and they go and sit in Minturn because Highway 6/24 runs through there and they can make stop, traffic is moving slow which makes it easier to see a belt or not.


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry Dude, that's total bullshit if you're tying to say that in some counties it's a primary offense. I don't even know what you mean by "certain cities".... do some research, dude. In Colorado you can't (legally) get pulled over for not wearing your belt. It's a secondary offense.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not saying "Eagle county" has it as a primary offense. I am saying localities have it as a primary offense. In this case the Town of Minturn.

Colorado Revised Statue states it is a secondary offense, but there are MANY cities that have it listed as a primary offense.


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

no.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL, really?

Yes

The reason localities are doing it as a primary offense is because it qualifies them for Federal money. Colorado is losing about $14 million a year from the DOT by not making it a state law as a primary offense. A local government can make up some of that money by doing it themselves, basically the feds would give them money directly instead of through the state.


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

You're going to "LOL" regarding something you're full of shit about?

Classic bulletin board idiocy. 

"Listing it as a primary offense"...or "doing it as a primary offense"...WTF does that mean? Are you trying to say it's a city ordinance??? How about you show it to me, and show me how the city ordinance supersedes State Law. 

Or have your "friend" do it. I'm not above being wrong...but in this case, I doubt it.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

The state of Colorado is losing $14 million a year in Federal "free" money because they refuse to "clasify" or change their seatbelt law to a statewide Primary offense. With that said there are already local "ordinances" that have made it a primary offense. 

I can give two shits less if you believe me or not. I am simply posting the information so that you or anyone else will not be shocked when/if you get pulled over for not wearing a seatbelt.
I already listed one town that does it. I honestly don't know what other do or don't but I can honestly care less.
I am LOL'ing at your dumbass reply.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Minturn*

Where are you referencing your Minturn (vail) WTF town laws from ? I guess living in the cliff would lower your expectations of pristine wilderness. Having grown up in the valley I feel sliming down motorized access is a fine idea. Homestake , Piney , Lime Creek , Shrine get out their and sled it up. Sleds get cleaner and the forest and water gets dirtier every year nice outlook. For the first time in 9 months I'm almost glad we left.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

Wrong thread, but that's fine.

So would riding in lower elevations or just staying on a trail make the water any cleaner? I mean seriously, it all runs off to the same place right? 

Don't worry we're all glad you left.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Drink up


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

swimteam101 said:


> Enjoy the water Dickhead


I always do. 

Way to keep it classy!


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry I meant don't drink the water and I think your head may look like a Penis. I thought it might be a bit much but you suck !


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

mr. compassionate said:


> That's about the most miserable way to go through life that I can think of living.


Miserable? :lol: 

Kind of reminds me of a guy who when I told him I didn't drink alcohol said I must be the most boring person on earth. I replied that if he feels a person needs booze to avoid being boring they should look at why they are so boring without it. Same goes for driving. If you feel you need to drive like a fool to stimulate yourself, maybe you need to look at why you're so easily bored.

Anyway raging against the machine and blaming your problems on others is _way _overrated


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

milehighassassin said:


> The state of Colorado is losing $14 million a year in Federal "free" money because they refuse to "clasify" or change their seatbelt law to a statewide Primary offense. With that said there are already local "ordinances" that have made it a primary offense.
> 
> I can give two shits less if you believe me or not. I am simply posting the information so that you or anyone else will not be shocked when/if you get pulled over for not wearing a seatbelt.
> I already listed one town that does it. I honestly don't know what other do or don't but I can honestly care less.
> I am LOL'ing at your dumbass reply.


You can LOL and call people a dumbass all you want. You're posting wrong information. I'm glad I taught you the word "ordinance" tho. Feel free to post a link about this "listing" in Minturn (now that there is funny) that supersedes State Law. Betcha can't do it.

Here you go, read this....then let me know who the dumbass is bitch. 

From the Eagle County website:


_The Vail, Avon, Basalt, Eagle and *Minturn Police Departments*, Eagle County Sheriff's Department and the Colorado Sate Patrol are endorsing the national "Click it or Ticket" public awareness campaign, which runs May 23 to June 5. The campaign is designed to educate drivers about the consequences that can occur while not wearing a seat belt or not providing adequate seat belts or child safety seats for children. During the program, law enforcement officers will increase enforcement of seat belt and child passenger safety laws through saturation patrols throughout Eagle County and Colorado. *If a motorist is pulled over for an offense and found not wearing a seat belt, they will be ticketed.*_


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

swimteam101 said:


> Where are you referencing your Minturn (vail) WTF town laws from ? I guess living in the cliff would lower your expectations of pristine wilderness. Having grown up in the valley I feel sliming down motorized access is a fine idea. Homestake , Piney , Lime Creek , Shrine get out their and sled it up. Sleds get cleaner and the forest and water gets dirtier every year nice outlook. For the first time in 9 months I'm almost glad we left.


Jesus H Christ, politics, health care, taxes, drinking & driving, dead kids and now we're talking about sleds??? Did you get fucking lost on the way to the computer??
(oh, btw... I'm getting ready to go ride sleds RIGHT NOW, wish you were here!!!)

This has got to be one of the most retarded threads I've read in quite a while.

Btw, I got pulled over in Eagle last year for not having a seat belt... he used a tiny crack in the top right of my windshield as an excuse to pull me over... If they want to pull you over for a seat belt all they have to do is say you were too close to the center line, you have a cracked windshield (like everybody in this state), or you took the last turn too tight... or wide, whatever. I don't know if milehigh is right or not, but it's pretty simple anyhow, if they want to pull you over... guess what they're gonna do???


Later bitches, I've got some runoff to dirty up!!! Have fun boating on my 2 stroke oil!


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup good point. They will pull you over if they want to...that say, not having a seat belt on isn't a primary offense. 

Later back atcha...I got landscaping to do...grrrrrrr.


----------

